# birthday wishes



## aboltus

Cześć to you all!

 I've read all the forum but I didn't find exactly what I was looking for. I need to write a birthday greeting to a special polish* girl*. I don't want it to be too romantic but also not too formal.

For example:

Dear /girls name/
On this special day a would like to write you some words. Although we have known each other for a very short period I feel very close to you. I can't describe it. I'm thinking of you and wishing you were near me. Despite the distance between us I know that we'll meet again. 
Happy 23-th birthday. I wish you all the best...

_and to finish with something like this:
_ Sto lat, wszystkiego najlepszego, zdrowia, szczescia
pogody ducha i spelnienia marzen!


Bardzo dziękuję


----------



## Thomas1

Hi Aboltus and welcome to the forums, 

Here's my attempt:
   Droga /imię/,

  Chciałbym Ci napisać kilka słów w ten wyjątkowy dzień. Mimo że znamy się bardzo krótko, czuję, że jesteś mi bliska. Nie potrafię tego opisać. Myślę o Tobie i chciałbym, żebyś była blisko mnie. Pomimo odległości jaka nas dzieli, wiem, że spotkamy się jeszcze. (Życzę Ci) wszystkiego najlepszego, zdrowia, szczęścia, pogody ducha i spełnienia marzeń z okazji (dwudziestych trzecich) urodzin.
  I’ve put _dwudziestych trzecich_ into parenthesis, because it’s more usual not to mention the number in Polish culture, especially if you’re addressing a woman, so you may want to omit it.


----------



## mcibor

You can start with droga, or omit it, but you should write her name in diminutive form:
Joanno -> Asiu
Anno -> Aniu
Magdo -> Madziu
(all above are names in vocative cause)

So

Droga Asiu,
w ten szczególny dzień chciałbym Ci napisać kilka słów. Pomimo, że znamy się tak krótko, czuję się bardzo przywiązany do Ciebie. Nie umiem tego wyrazić. Myślę o Tobie i chciałbym być przy Tobie. Mimo dużej odległości jestem pewien, że się jeszcze spotkamy.
Wszystkiego najlepszego na Twoje 23-cie urodziny. Wiele zdrowia, szczęścia, pogody ducha i spełnienia marzeń!

Buziaki
Aboltus

It's not so easy to translate 
You can always include your original Russian text 

PS. It might be easier for some to translate from Russian...


----------



## aboltus

2 Thomas1

Thank you very much for your translation and more important for your notice about the age )
P.S.
What is (Życzę Ci) that you put into parenthesis?

Thanks!


----------



## Thomas1

You are very welcome. 

_Życzę Ci_ means _I wish you_. To my ears, the sentence sounds more serious/formal with it. If you take it out the sentence sounds neutral--usually when we offer someone our wishes we skip it as it's simpler.


----------



## aboltus

2 mcibor

Thank you, also. I didn't understand what is "Buziaki" in the end. is it similar to "sincerely yours"?
Thanks


----------



## .Jordi.

aboltus said:


> 2 mcibor
> 
> Thank you, also. I didn't understand what is "Buziaki" in the end. is it similar to "sincerely yours"?
> Thanks



_Buziaki _means _kisses_ (deminutive)

_Sincerely yours_ would be something like:
_Twój szczerze oddany_ (but it's rather quite a little bit formal).

But you may like to say for example:
_Twój przyjaciel_ (_your friend_)


----------



## Thomas1

_Buziaki _would be an equivalent of English _Hugs and kisses_, methinks.

Another option for an ending:
_Pozdrawiam,
Aboltus_


----------



## mcibor

Yes, it's hugs and kisses,

the same as Bises in French and Baci in Italian.


----------



## aboltus

Bardzo dziękuję, you all! 

It was sent. We'll see the reaction in one week, maybee less. Keep your fingers crossed


----------

